# Leg issue with baby chick



## morningsidefarmva (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a baby chick about three weeks old and all of a sudden it’s legs are not working. I have been giving it B12 . I was reading up about a vitamin deficiency. This started two days ago. I was reading about straddle leg. Not sure if this is it or not. I tried wrapping it’s legs but it just falls over on its side Any suggestions for me.
lI have the feed milled for me at the mill and have used this for years . 21% protein in it . This is the only one doing this. There is 6 others and they are fine. I have it in a box away from the other baby chicks. It seems fine otherwise. I call it and it because not sure exactly but think it is a pullet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no idea. Can you check to see if it will grab your fingers if you rub the bottom of its feet? Or draw away if you pinch the foot? I'm thinking some sort of paralysis. But the cause is the scary part. 

@dawg any ideas?


----------



## morningsidefarmva (Nov 21, 2014)

That is what it seems like to me. I tried to get it to grab my finger and the chick does not.I just pinched the web in between the toes and no response. I grabbed the feet and pressed on the nothing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Paralysis is concerning because of Mareks. But I'm not jumping to that conclusion yet.

Do you have any prednisone? If you do and it's 10 mg, quarter it, crush it and mix with something sweet to dose peep with. If it's going to work you should see improvement in three to four days.


----------



## morningsidefarmva (Nov 21, 2014)

I thought I had some . I am going to check one more place. I had it for my dog but I am thinking I tossed it because it was old. Is there anything else to use .I have lots of medications for my goats.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anything that reduces swelling. Meloxicam might be one. From there I just don't know.


----------



## morningsidefarmva (Nov 21, 2014)

There is no swelling. It is just the chicks legs don’t want to move. Weird. I should say the chick seems to move the legs around to move around but not stand on them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It isn't for leg swelling. It's in case this involves the spine. 

You said there was nothing there yesterday but it does have some movement?


----------



## morningsidefarmva (Nov 21, 2014)

It moves it body around but legs stay straight out. Going to check on it now. He is in my brooder box in my feed barn.I have a dish of food and a shallow water pan so it doesn’t drown


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you check for any deformity along the lower spine? 

And will your vet work with you? I'm talking about the one who takes care of your goats. They might be willing to experiment with drugs.


----------



## Sardonyx#1 (9 mo ago)

Are the legs stiff or "floppy"? I had 2 chicks with somewhat similar leg issues but they were younger. Their legs were very stiff and pointed backwards. My chicks were left uncovered by their mother on a very cold day. I brought them inside and warmed them up and that's when I noticed the leg issue. Not that I think that is the issue here but I am curious.


----------

